# MATRXX



## JTtech (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi all, was wondering if anyone knows much about MATRXX amps. I just picked one up late last night, it's a MXP2300D.1 I liked the fact it read " made in USA on it" and the price was more than reasonable for not having much info on it. Assuming it's probably 2300w @ 1omh, not sure if that would actually be the rms or not. Couldn't find much of anything about the amp or company, any info would help, thanks.


----------

